# Question  changing from "Guest" to "TUG Member"



## smith_4 (Oct 31, 2007)

Question for Dave M....

I recently joined the TUG BBS as a guest.  I then paid the $15 dollar fee and became a member.  However, when I try to register for the BBS as a TUG member, I can't use the same user name of Smith_4 because it is registered as a guest with my email address.  Plus, I tried creating a new user name and still can't get that to work either because it is associated with my email address....  Who can fix this issue?  Can someone remove my guest user name of Smith_4 from the BBS so that I can register again as an official TUG member instead of as a guest?  If so, who do I need to contact to fix this issue?  Thanks so much for your help!!!!


----------



## Dave M (Oct 31, 2007)

You need to register only once, which you have done. All you need to do now is to access your BBS profile and insert the "TUG BBS Member Code" to change your status from "Guest" to "TUG Member".

See this link for instructions on how to do that.

Most questions about the BBS can be answered by one of the Troubleshooting threads located at the top of the "About TUG BBS" forum. That's where the above link comes from.


----------

